# IBEW Final Interview Help



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Honest answers.
Think before speaking.
Logic and common sense.

Before I answer the above, answer them yourself and we can critique your answers. They are looking for you to think off the top of your head with questions like this.

Cowboy


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The questions you posted are to understand your thinking process. I took a oral exam for the fire department where all of the questions were no win. They were looking for how you defend your decision.
As stated before answer honestly, and take some time and think before you speak. Answers for safety questions should be down the line of what you have been taught plus any site specific additions. 

I never had to do that when I joined the Phoenix local.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys. The way I’m thinking of approaching the interview is giving my perspective on the question/situation and then Give an example of my own experience in STAR interview method. So something like this:


Describe a time when you were missing something you needed to finish a project or job



Tell us about a time when you were proud of the way you organized a job.



Describe a time when you were working on an important deadline, but something of higher priority came up and prevented you from making the deadline.



Describe a time when a co-worker, or friend, wanted to do something that you did not agree with.



Tell us about a time when you had to work with three or more people to get something done.


Describe a time when you, a friend, a co-worker, or a family member were injured.


Tell us about a time when an accident happened and when you, or someone around you, panicked.

similar answer to the


Any feedback on these answers would be most welcome. Again I’m going to try to stress the whole doing what it takes and safety notion. These are things I already have engrained in me from my current job but I think it needs to be stressed.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Good job, see it was not hard. 
#3. Before moving off of the deadline job I would try to confirm if I could that the other job could not wait, what is high priority for some may not be the right decision overall. I would then make sure the proper people above me were aware of the change so there are no surprise " Why did you do that we could of got xxx to finish" 

You are not going for a supervisor position so a decision like this is above your grade, questions like this can be a trap to see if you would overstep your position. Same thing with safety it can work both ways, talk safe when needed but don't over push it

Most important of all is to be yourself, don't brag or try to BS them. 

Cowboy


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> Good job, see it was not hard.
> #3. Before moving off of the deadline job I would try to confirm if I could that the other job could not wait, what is high priority for some may not be the right decision overall. I would then make sure the proper people above me were aware of the change so there are no surprise " Why did you do that we could of got xxx to finish"
> 
> You are not going for a supervisor position so a decision like this is above your grade, questions like this can be a trap to see if you would overstep your position. Same thing with safety it can work both ways, talk safe when needed but don't over push it
> ...


Thanks for the input ill be sure to add it to my notes. I think more or less I know what to say but I want this so bad im trying to see what I can improve on that's all.


----------

